# Non-vertical growth on Rotala Rotundifolia



## mralston (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi,
Does anyone know why my Rotala Rotundifolia does not want to grow straight up to the surface of my tank? My rotala likes to grow upwards about ~15", then it bends over 90 degrees and grows across/down to the bottom. It isn't caused my water movement as I've got three right next to eachother which have bent in three different directions. I really like the plant, but might have to pull it if it doesn't stop mis-behaving. I've got a 180 gal with 384W PC lighting. Dosing is per EI, CO2 is 25-35 ppm.

Any ideas?
Mark


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It has good light and some room to spread out and take over more real estate. When it gets more crowded, it will only grow straight up. Many of the other Rotalas do not spread like this, but R. rotundifolia is like a lot of other stem plants that do. Don't worry. It is healthy. Plants that spread like this probably encounter opportunities 'in nature' where a lot of plants have been wiped out and there is a lot of room to spread. The more space they take over, the better their survival and reproduction chances are.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

the species of r.r (specialy r.r sp. green ) growing as u describe if it has too much light. you can make a small experiment - turn off the lights for 1 or 2 days and it will grow stright up - dont worry , nothing will happen to the plants. if u dont want to do it, just put in a slightly shaded place or turn off 50w's and it will grow to the water surface


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

My friend once grew a foreground with rotalla. He didn't mean to. HE wanted a glosso foreground. But becuase he's light was soo high....he had a foreground with Rotalla!


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I can believe it. The Rotala sp. green I have is snaking around the aquarium flat as a pancake, and fast. Looks similar in colour and effect to Elatine triandra.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## mralston (Nov 5, 2004)

Very interesting comments. I think I have to agree with the too much light theory even though I'm "only" at 2WPG. I think that's the case because I built a DIY hood and I put the AHS reflectors so that, looking from the end of the tank, they are 1 foot apart with 6" on the outer side to the tank walls. I've noticed that most stem plants near the tank wall will bend toward the center. OTOH, my rotala is in the middle so in theory I could have a 3+WPG in the middle and under 1 on the sides. Of course then my glosso would grow up on the sides....which it doesn't.

At least the rotala looks happy, it will grow horizontal/down and then have branches growing out of every internode. Sure makes aquascaping harder....and I need all the help I can get!

Thanks,
Mark


----------

